# Blowing the Tranny



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anybody ever blow their tranny plowing with a toyota. I know this is a stupid question, but instead of buying a newer truck to plow with I just want throw one on my trunda that I have now. Living in Boston we can get some heavy wet snow. my buddy is tryin to talk me out of it but then again he runs an 08 F350 diesel.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The things I could post with that thread title!


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

grandview;1064370 said:


> The things I could post with that thread title!


Effing hilarious grandview:laughing:


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hahaha I have to tip my hat to you on that one. I don't know what the hell I was thinking.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL thats good but... Listen to your buddy!!


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

old or new style tundra? if its just for your driveway fine. 1/2 tons die quick going commercial. new one atleast has a v8 with some balls.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it the 1st or 2nd generation Tundra? Are you planning on plowing comercialy? If it's a 1st generation don't bother putting a plow on it becouse they only make lght duty plows for them. But if it's a 2nd generation you can put a good 7.5 comercial plow on it. I have a 2010 Tundra 4.6L Double Cab 4x4 with a 7.5' Fisher and it plows great. I have zero regrets buying it and putting a plow on it.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1064370 said:


> The things I could post with that thread title!


10 pointer!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

